

Startup Quote: Tom Preston-Werner, co-founder, GitHub - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2513174161

======
raychancc
When I’m old and dying, I plan to look back on my life and say “wow, that was
an adventure,” not “wow, I sure felt safe.”

\- Tom Preston-Werner (@mojombo)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2513174161>

